

Manage stakeholders and get design into your agile process - isojon
https://medium.com/@jonatisokon/managing-stakeholders-applying-agile-to-design-6809c2c0613

======
mattlutze
Too many teams get nearly to the end zone, then end up punting.

In contracting, the biggest challenge is selling the solution to the immediate
client product owner. If that person isn't completely bought in, it takes a
lot of time and effort to overcome their desire to farm ultimate ownership of
the deliverable out to a broader stakeholder committee or focus group. In the
projects I've worked, at least, that broader stakeholder community is often
quite receptive to getting a deliverable vs. asked for design opinions.

